# National Geographic Channel & Channel 4 Continue Groundbreaking In The Womb Franchise



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

Wed, 15th, Oct 2008

Award-winning indie Pioneer Productions has been commissioned by National Geographic Channel and Channel 4 in the U.K. for four new episodes of the critically-acclaimed In the Womb series. The specials utilise advanced CGI and intricately-designed models along with amazing 4-D ultrasound images to illustrate foetuses at different stages of gestation to reveal how they develop before birth. The series will air on Channel 4 beginning in October, on National Geographic Channel in the U.S. beginning with Identical Twins in December and on National Geographic Channel in the UK and internationally in March 2009.

The new episodes follow the extraordinary embryonic journeys of identical twins, cats and lions, dogs and wolves, and "extreme" animals - penguins, kangaroos, sharks and parasitic wasps. Viewers will witness the moment a single fertilised egg splits in two to create identical twins; explore the intricate processes that occur in the womb to shape two supreme predators; and encounter reproduction and gestation at its most extreme including the embryonic shark that turns cannibalistic

"In the Womb has been one of the most successful series in the history of National Geographic Channel. Viewers love seeing these everyday miracles explained in astonishing detail using the unparalleled CGI, modelling and 4-D ultrasound technologies featured in each episode", said Sydney Suissa, Executive Vice President of Content for NGCI. "We are happy to partner with Pioneer Productions to bring four new episodes of this audience favourite to air".

"The In The Womb series, particularly, Extraordinary Animals in the Womb which airs on Channel 4 in late October 2008, will bring viewers more remarkable stories from embryo to birth, with breathtaking facts, like for example, how some shark embryos will eat their sibling embryos to survive", says Channel 4's commissioning editor for science, David Glover.

"One of TV's greatest abilities is to transport you to worlds you couldn't normally see - whether that's a distant planet or the inner world of the body", said Pioneer Productions' Jeremy Dear. "These are the films that really capture people's imagination and the In the Womb series is a great example of this - fascinating science tied to strong visuals".

In the Womb is produced for National Geographic Channel and Channel 4 by Pioneer Productions. Simon Andreae and Andrea Florence are executive producers for Pioneer Productions. It was commissioned by Sydney Suissa and Steve Burns, Executive Vice Presidents of Content, for National Geographic Channel. CGI is by Bandito, models by Artem, and director of photography is David Barlow.

broadcastbuyer - National Geographic Channel & Channel 4 Continue Groundbreaking In The Womb Franchise With Four New Episodes


----------

